# Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt



## Bravian (21. Januar 2010)

Guten tag Angelgemeinde

Ich habe von meinen Opa eine fliegenangel geerbt und würde gerne von einem Fachmann erfahren ob diese noch ein gewissen wert hat.

   Es handelt sich um eine 6 eckige bambus rute 2 geteilt
  darauf steht:

   Pezon & michel
   Made in France
   Type Speed Cast 2
   Ritz Super Parabolic P.P.P
   2,42m - 7'11 1\2   Ft. oder Fl. nich genau erkennbar
   140gr - 50% #6
   Quer auf dem holz steht noch 13-2-80
sie hat noch die orginalen Ringe und ist bis auf das verbindung stück welches nachgebunden wurde gut erhalten

vielen dank


----------



## Tobsn (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Moin,

frag mal bei www.fliegenfischer-forum.de nach, oder wende Dich hier im Forum an Kurt Zumbrunn. Da werden Sie sicherlich geholfen...

T


----------



## Mikesch (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



Bravian schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe von meinen Opa eine fliegenangel geerbt ... ob diese noch ein gewissen wert hat.
> ...


Das Stöckchen ist doch unbezahlbar, immerhin hast du ein persönliches Erinnerungsstück an deinen Großvater.


----------



## ADDI 69 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



mikesch schrieb:


> Das Stöckchen ist doch unbezahlbar, immerhin hast du ein persönliches Erinnerungsstück an deinen Großvater.


na und denn auch noch ne Gespließte ,so was gibt man nicht weg -die müstest du sogar noch in ne Vitrine legen....viel zu schade zum angeln#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Wenn du das alte Ding nicht mehr brauchst immer her damit.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tewi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

ich würde die auch nehmen!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Nun ich würde dich erschlagen wenn du eine Rute von Ritz abgeben tust.( An andere ausser mir) 
Nein mal im Ernst da hast du wirklich etwas gutes und die Rolle ist auch klasse. Sie ist zwar nicht auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge doch für Puristen bestimmt etwas. 
Liebhaber zahlen bestimmt gute Summen dafür wenn du sie veräussern willst.
Thomas Kalweit von Fisch und Fang kann dir bestimmt weiter helfen. Der ist auf solche alten Sachen immer scharf und kennt ihren Wert.


----------



## FatShark (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



> Nun ich würde dich erschlagen wenn du eine Rute von Ritz abgeben tust.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Tobsn (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Nun ich würde dich erschlagen wenn du eine Rute von Ritz abgeben tust.( An andere ausser mir)



Wer schreiben kann ist auch klar im Vorteil...

T


----------



## Bravian (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Ich habe kein Problem damit diese eine alte Fliegenrute wegzugeben und dafür den ganzen rest an angel geräten zu behalten den ich noch gekriegt hab  der interesiert mich wesentlich mehr.


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Gut dann nehm ick die


----------



## zuma (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Hi Bravian

Eine P&M ist grundsätzlich schonmal nichts Schlechtes. Wohl ist es eine industriell gefertigte Gespliesste, jedoch aus einem guten Hause. Währenddem billige Gespliesste (v.a. aus dem asiatischen Markt) damals für rund 30 DM zu haben waren, kosteten die P&M's damals schon etwa 300 DM.
Der Wert einer Gespliessten, v.a. antike, richtet sich stark nach deren Zustand. Wie Du schreibst, wurde einzig bei der Steckverbindung mal etwas nachgebessert. Verbastelte Ruten sind nicht mehr viel wert, was bei Deiner jedoch nicht zutreffen dürfte.
Bei der Festlegung eines Preises spielt immer Angebot und Nachfrage eine Rolle. Gefragt sind mehrheitlich kürzere Gespliesste. So erzielt eine P&M mit 7 Fuss einen höheren Preis als eine mit 8, oder gar 9 Fuss.
Ohne Fotos von Deiner Rute sehen zu können, kann man aber keine genaue Preisschätzung vornehmen.
Falls Du die Rute von einem Profi schätzen lassen möchtest, kann ich Dir Stefan Grau in Bern, oder Herrn Hildebrand in Deutschland empfehlen.

Beste Grüsse
Kurt Zumbrunn


----------



## Bravian (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Ich habe grade mal schnell ein paar bilder von der Rute gemacht damit man sich besser eine meinung bilden kann.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

bei 123 ist im Dez letzten Jahres eine P+M Collorado für 450€ weggegangen.


----------



## Algon (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

ist die Steckverbindung (Einschub) so orginal?

MfG Algon


----------



## Jens84 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

So was ähnliches gibts grad wieder in der Bucht.

Die Länge und die Ringe sind anders
http://cgi.ebay.de/Gespl-Fliegenrut...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_16?hash=item414c5fea97


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Die Rute ist doch wahrlich nix mehr wert. Allerdings könnte ich sie zum basteln gebrauchen, für 10€+Versand erlös ich dich von deinem Leid


----------



## jirgel (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

30 € wäre sie mir wert


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Da ich den Kork so toll find, würde ich gar 35€ geben


----------



## H3ndrik (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

@Bravian...
bevor du dich hier auf die leute verlässt, würde ich wirklich mal nach nem echten experten suchen....kann ja doch mal sein, dass du noch etwas mehr geld bekommst? wäre möglich. Aber es ist deine endscheidung!


----------



## tommig (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> @Bravian...
> bevor du dich hier auf die leute verlässt, würde ich wirklich mal nach nem echten experten suchen....kann ja doch mal sein, dass du noch etwas mehr geld bekommst? wäre möglich. Aber es ist deine endscheidung!



|jump:|sagnix


----------



## jirgel (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



tommig schrieb:


> |jump:|sagnix


Warum denn nur bloss |bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## tommig (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



jirgel schrieb:


> Warum denn nur bloss |bigeyes|rolleyes



Och, nur so |muahah:


----------



## H3ndrik (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

ich will nur damit sagen,dass ich mich damit nicht auskenne...und.. naja keine ahnung 
ist halt seine entscheidung was er damit macht...
gruß


----------



## Bungo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> ich will nur damit sagen,dass ich mich damit nicht auskenne...und.. naja keine ahnung
> ist halt seine entscheidung was er damit macht...
> gruß


Deine Aussage bezog sich aber auf alle hier.
Und zumindest eine Person die sich damit sehr gut auskennt hat sich dazu geäußert, was deine Aussage sehr, ich sag jetzt mal unglücklich, darstehen lässt.


----------



## H3ndrik (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

ich versteh jetzt nicht wieso ihr auf mich rummhackt?
habe niemanden beleidigt oä.?


----------



## Bungo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> ich versteh jetzt nicht wieso ihr auf mich rummhackt?
> habe niemanden beleidigt oä.?


Natürlich hast du keinen beleidigt, aber du hast gesagt:


> bevor du dich hier auf die leute verlässt, würde ich wirklich mal nach nem echten experten suchen


Hier hat sich aber jemand dazu geäußert der sehr wohl Ahnung davon hat und den du wenn du ihn kennen würdest sicherlich als echten Experten bezeichnen würdest.
Deshalb war deine Aussage unpassend. Und es hackt doch auch keiner auf dir rum, das würde bei den bösen Jungs hier ganz anders aussehen |evil:


----------



## H3ndrik (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

ja..kann sein.. aber ich kenne diesen EXPERTEN halt nicht


----------



## krokdundee (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Hi
Jeder PPP von Pezon & michel solte 2 spitzen haben.
Wurde die rute nicht verkaufen, gefulsmasig ist die mehr werd dan die paar euro's was man da fur bekomt.
gruss aus Holland 
Gerrit


----------



## tommig (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Also ich persönlich habe hier weder ein ernsthaftes Gebot herausgelesen |bigeyes, noch das Interesse des Thread-Erstellers an einem Verkauf |uhoh:
Ist doch, bis auf das eine Posting, nur Spaß :q
Wichtig ist doch wirklich nur der ideelle Wert dieser Rute #6


----------



## Bravian (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Ich find es ja lustig das hier alle intresse haben. aber was ich bis jetzt erfahren habe, ist die rute nicht viel wert und werd sie dann lieber behalten.


----------



## Locke4865 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Kluge Entscheidung :vik:


----------



## RicktheHero (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Hallo,

ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation.

Habe hier auch eine Rute von meinem Onkel, der mir folgendes mitgab:

gespließte Fliegenrute von P&M
2Spitzen
ungefischt
Frankreich zwischen 1962-64
mit Köcher

kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich (da ich kein Angler bin) lohnt diese herzugeben-wird sie noch mehr wert?

danke im Voraus

Grüße


----------



## jirgel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Na ich will es mal so ausdrücken ist das Tonkin in Ordnung sprich das Bambus dann hast du da grade etwas im werte von ca 500 euro in händen plus minus ein paar zerquetsche. 

Ist sie wirklich ungefischt dann würde ich sagen wird der preis sicher noch mal höher schnallzen


----------



## ADDI 69 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ....verstehe ich nich. Da bekommen die Leute solche Sahnestückchen  vererbt,was allein schon einen sehr hohen ideellen Wert hat bzw haben sollte und dann ham sie nix besseres vor, die Teile schnellstmöglich wieder los zu werden.
Ich würd mir vom Tischler nen Setzkasten mit Scheibe davor machen lassen und mir das Ding in ewiger Erinnerung an mein Opa oder Onkel in der Wohnstube an die Wand hängen |wavey:


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

ADDI 69

Aber er schreibt doch er ist kein Angler.

Wenn mir ein Verwandter stirbt, der Klofrau war, werde ich mir auch nicht die Lieblingsbuerste ins Wohnzimmer haengen ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## jirgel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Naja wenn ich sie um 30 euro bekomme nehm ich sie sofort


----------



## RicktheHero (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Danke für eure Hilfe und die lustigen Ratschläge.
#6

Also um hier mal die Luft rauszulassen:

Mein Onkel ist zum Glück noch unter uns.
Er ist ein Alter Angler, Jäger, Förster usw. ud hat eine ganz Armada an solchen "schätzchen", wie ihr sagt.

aber mit 70 ist nicht mehr viel mit Fischen oder Jagen und er ist auch in ein nettes Stadthaus gezogen, also kein Platz mehr.

Er hat einfach mal seinen Neffen gefragt, ob ich ihm helfen könnte diese Stücke an den Mann zu bringen, da er rein gar nichts mit dem Internet zu tun hat.

Er weiß schon, wieviel z.B. die Rute wert ist, meine Frage wäre nur, ob der Bedarf irgendwo (ebay etc.) da ist, dass ich die Rute dort reinstellen kann???

Lg:q


----------



## RicktheHero (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Sie ist übrigens ungefischt, mit Zubehör, glaube er sagte 6-Teilig.


----------



## Friedemann (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Hi Rick,
guck dir das mal an
www.u-*hildebrandt*-tackle.de
Gruß aus Hessen
Friedeman


----------



## RicktheHero (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Super, vielen Dank-das hilft mir weiter#6


----------



## jirgel (29. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



RicktheHero schrieb:


> Er weiß schon, wieviel z.B. die Rute wert ist, meine Frage wäre nur, ob der Bedarf irgendwo (ebay etc.) da ist, dass ich die Rute dort reinstellen kann???


|bigeyes

Schön wenn man so verarscht wird #q das zeigt eine man sollte doch keinen helfen auf dieser welt :v


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



Janbr schrieb:


> ADDI 69
> 
> Aber er schreibt doch er ist kein Angler.
> 
> ...



Wat is das denn fü'n Vergleich#d#d#d ,der hinkt ja völlig.....|kopfkrat


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



RicktheHero schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe und die lustigen Ratschläge.
> #6
> 
> Also um hier mal die Luft rauszulassen:
> ...





RicktheHero schrieb:


> Sie ist übrigens ungefischt, mit Zubehör, glaube er sagte 6-Teilig.





Sicher ist der Bedarf irgendwo da,und es wird auch genug Leute geben die solche Teile zu schätzen wissen.
Und ich sagte ja auch was ich damit machen würde,wenn sie wirklich aus anfang der 60er ist....wäre sie mir viel zu schade um damit fischen zu gehen,trotz dessen das ich selbst mit der Fliegenrute fische. Aber das is  neumodischer Kohlefaserkram.....Hitech-aber nix für's Auge, so wie die FliFi Rute von dein Onkel|wavey:


----------



## tommig (30. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*

Addi, vielleicht solltest Du mal mit einer solchen Rute fischen. Mit solch einem Stöckchen geht man an den Bach, das gehört nicht an die Wohnzimmerwand


----------



## ADDI 69 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Pezon & michel vom Opa geerbt*



tommig schrieb:


> Addi, vielleicht solltest Du mal mit einer solchen Rute fischen. Mit solch einem Stöckchen geht man an den Bach, das gehört nicht an die Wohnzimmerwand



Ja , ich weiß....mit ner guten Zigarre im Mund und ne'n Fläschchen Bordeaux im Weidenkorb. So nach dem Filmchen : Und aus Der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß......
Ich weiß schon solche Ruten sind echt was Feines , hatte bis jetzt erst einmal das Vergnügen eine Gesplieste in der Hand zu haben . Diese Teile sind im warsten Sinne die hohe Schule der Rutenbaukunst,aber bei so einer alten und ungefischten Rute.....die wär mir echt zu wertvoll , und außerdem fehlt mir in mein Flachland das für solch eine Rute Standesgemäße Flüßchen dazu|wavey:

@ RicktheHero : haste nich mal nen Foto von dem Stöckchen ???


----------

